# ¿Regular una corriente de un panel solar de 8 amperios a 5v?



## shuedu (Abr 28, 2014)

voy a hacer un cargador solar para el móvil. Pensaba regular la salida con un regulador de voltaje 7805, el problema es que las celulas solares producen 8 amperios a 0.5 voltios y el 7805 solo me regula 1 amperio. Las células las voy a poner en serie para obtener unos 7 u 8 voltios y ya he dicho que pensaba regularlos con el 7805. ¿que otra forma tengo para regular el voltaje de salida de las células solares? ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2014)

El móvil no va a consumir mas de 1A. Si los paneles quieren generar un millón o dos de amperios lo mismo te da. Hagas lo que hagas solo usarás 1A.


----------



## Rodry56 (Abr 28, 2014)

Como ya te dijeron. Al igual que podes conectar el 7805 a una batería de camión de 12V 180A, tu circuito no va a consumir más de lo que necesita. Y el celular no va a superar al 7805, aunque no se cuanto consume un celular de alta gama actual, lo dudo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola a todos , premeramente las celdas solares son fuentes de corrente asi quando bien iluminadas con luz solar  els te fornesce en su terminales los 0,5Voltios, pero eso es sin consumo algun ( 0 Amperes) y quando curtocircuitadas hay una una corriente de 8amperios por ese curto.
Portanto conectar en serie 14 o 16 celdas de modo obtenir 7 o 8 Voltios eso solamente es valido con 0Amperes  de consumo (sin consumo) y caso haya un curto circuito en los terminales desa bateria de celdas tenemos 0 Voltios con una corriente de 8 Amperios.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shuedu (Abr 28, 2014)

entonces si le pongo en la salida muchos 7805, uno por cada salida usb (pienso poner unas 8 para consumir los 8 amperios) al 7805 no le pasará nada porque solo regulará 1 amperio ¿no?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2014)

El 7805 regula o estabiliza la tensión en 5V, la corriente depende de la demanda de la carga, es tu caso, el celular. Un 7805 soporta 1.5A máximo, cosa que tu celular nunca va a consumir en modo de carga, o para estar mas seguros, en la etiqueta del cargador original del celular está la corriente que entrega.


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola:

El 7805 es un regulador de tension, si lo alimentas correctamente te dara 5V constantes, y la corriente dependera de lo que conectes al terminal USB.

Cierto que el 7805 tambien tiene un limitador de corriente, por lo tanto ira reduciendo la tension de slida si empiezas a pasarte de "esta" corriente.

Si quieres, tambien puedes poner transistores externos para aumentar "esta" corriente:


----------



## jreyes (Abr 28, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> voy a hacer un cargador solar para el móvil. Pensaba regular la salida con un regulador de voltaje 7805, el problema es que las celulas solares producen 8 amperios a 0.5 voltios y el 7805 solo me regula 1 amperio. Las células las voy a poner en serie para obtener unos 7 u 8 voltios y ya he dicho que pensaba regularlos con el 7805. ¿que otra forma tengo para regular el voltaje de salida de las células solares? ...


Tu problema es que la célula solo llega hasta los 0.5V y necesitas al menos 7V para hacer funcionar el regulador. Te recomiendo que busques celdas de 7 ó 6 V a 300mA (o algo por ahí) para tu proyecto.




Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (Abr 28, 2014)

Es que me gustaría comprar un pack de 36 células solares para hacer dos cargadores y que me sobren y tener 8 amperios para ponerle mínimo 8 usb o 10usb. Creo que ese circuito estaría bien. 

Lo que no se es como ponerle 8 salidas usb, con un regulador cada salida para tener 1 amperio en cada usb. Y por último, en donde están los signos de interrogación, no se que valores de condensadores necesito.
Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2014)

Mejor un regulador por salida.
Hay circuitos equivalentes al 7805 pero conmutados para que no se calienten.


----------



## shuedu (Abr 28, 2014)

Te refieres al regulador conmutado r-78e? He visto algo de información pero no se como se usa ni lo entiendo muy bien. Con ese regulador podría tener más de un usb, aunque fuera con varios reguladores? Mi interés es saber como dividir los 8 amperios en 8 reguladores 7805 que sus salidas estén en 8 usb


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2014)

Pues tu mismo lo has dicho: A cada usb un 7805


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 28, 2014)

No olvides añadir una batería nexo entre celdas y/o reguladores.


----------



## shuedu (Abr 29, 2014)

Me podrías hacer un esquema con la entrada (vin) de 8a y sobre 7-8v, los condensadores necesarios para la batería, la batería en sí y todas las salidas conectadas? ¿Podrías ponerme que condensadores necesito y la batería exácta?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2014)

¿Para que quieres poner condensadores a una batería y un panel solar? No le veo sentido si no es que vas a conectar una carga cuyo consumo fluctúe mucho y me parece que no es el caso


----------



## shuedu (Abr 29, 2014)

Para regular la carga de la batería ¿no?



Que batería debería comprar?



Que batería debería comprar? De 6v 7aH esta perfe noo? Que tipo? Plomo?


----------



## shuedu (Abr 29, 2014)

No necesito poner condensadores a la batería para regular su carga? y después de la batería. como conecto los 8 usb y los 8 reguladores 7805? los usb van en serie?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2014)

Los condensadores  son llamados condensadores de filtro porque hacen de filtro. Filtran la componente de alterna tras una rectificación. Cuando no hay nada que filtrar porque el panel solar es continua y la batería es continua no sirven para nada a no ser que sea la carga la que va dando "tirones" y no es el caso.
El regulador regula, por eso se llama regulador es el 7805. No hay condensadores de regulación en una fuente de alimentación, ni en ningún lado que yo sepa.
Los usb en serie no servirían absolutamente de nada, habría que conectar los 8 teléfonos para que funcionasen y una larga lista de inconvenientes mas.
Positivo de la bateria bateria-7805 con su terminal del centro a negativo-usb-negativo
Así ocho u ochenta veces en paralelo


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola.

 Esto te dará una idea de como se conectan los reguladores.



 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 29, 2014)

A veces se suelen poner condensadores cerca de los integrados si la distancia entre el integrado y los condensadores de filtrado (o bateria) es bastante grande.

Echale un vistazo al datasheet y fijate en los ejemplos de aplicacion que hay al final, la figura 10 explica un poco el montaje de los 7805:
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM7805A.pdf



Sobre los USB, mira lo que he encontrado en unos segundos buscando en google (imagenes)


----------



## sergiot (Abr 29, 2014)

Me parece a mi o estás buscando que todos en el foro hagan el trabajo que necesitas hacer?? no digo que esté el pedir ayuda, pero una cosa es ayuda sobre alguna duda sobre una aplicación y otra muy distinta es que te dibujen y te busquen info que está al alcance de todos.

Todas tus preguntas tienen respuestas básicas de electrónica, no se necesita ser ingeniero para hacerlo, solo se necesita saber un poco y ponerle dedicación.


----------



## shuedu (Abr 29, 2014)

perdona pero tengo 13 años y digamos no lo entiendo todo tan bien  Creo que ahora está perfecto el circuito: miren el dibujo y mi último problema (espero no preguntar más, se que estoy abusando) ¿Hay alguna forma de bajar los 8 amperios a unos 7.7 para no fundir el fusible, porque no he visto fusibles de 8.5 amperios. de 8 se pasa a 10. Muchisimas gracias a todos los que me habéis respondido


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 29, 2014)

Los 7805 te limitan la corriente, asi que es como si cada una de estas salidas ya tubieran "fusible" (que es un limitador) de digamos 1,5A media o asi, asi que el fusible seria lo unico para proteger la bateria supongo. De poner pondria uno de 10A??

Sobre la bateria, si es de plomo o Li-ion tienes que regular la carga, vamos lo mas importante es que la tension maxima a la hora de cargar no supere un valor determinado segun la bateria. Y si quieres poner una de Ni-Mh o Ni-Cd pues la verdad no se muy bien como se deben cargar exactamente, si entiendes el ingles puedes echar un vistazo a los links.


----------



## shuedu (Abr 30, 2014)

Gracias, pondré un fusible para la batería de 10 amperios y, si las celdas solares (16) me dan 8v de máximo, estaría bien para la batería ¿no?

---------- Actualizado después de 46 minutos -------

http://www.reguerobaterias.es/p2071_bateria-de-plomo-6-voltios-7-amperios-150x34x95mm.html

Creo que le voy a poner un disipador a cada regulador 7805 y uno o dos ventiladores quitando dos USB


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 30, 2014)

Supongo que esa bateria es de 3 celdas, asi que segun dice en la misma web que adjuntas:



> producto MasterBat deben ser cargados a un voltaje constante y una  temperatura ambiente de 25º , las baterías deberían cargarse a 2.27-2.30  volts per elemento


 max: 2.3v·3=6,9v



> *Recarga rápida: **Aumentando la carga del voltaje a 2.40 Volts por elemento [...] *Bajo estas condiciones, sin embargo, la carga debe ser controlada y  finalizada cuando la carga de corriente permanezca estable durante 3  horas.


Asi que no recomiendo que lo conectes directamente a 8V se podria sobrecargar la bateria... o peor


----------



## shuedu (Abr 30, 2014)

vale entonces creo que voy a poner un 7807 que quedaría perfecto para este proyecto no? o ponerle un 7808 y ponerle en serie dos diodos para reducir el voltaje 1.4 voltios y tener 6,6 voltios. Le tengo que poner ventilador a la caja donde van los 7805? o solo los disipadores? o ni siquiera necesito disipadores?



este interruptor serviría para continua no? http://www.ebay.es/itm/INTERRUPTOR-..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4172371e4a&_uhb=1


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 30, 2014)

No pongas mas reguladores, en vez de poner 14 o 16 celulas fotovoltaicas en serie pon 13 y te daran 6,5V max, cierto? ahora convendria saber los datos exactos de las placas fotovoltaicas.

Si, el interruptor sirve



Segun esto, 0,5V es el punto de potencia maxima (MPP), donde te interesa "trabajar", pero las placas pueden entregarte mas tension, aun asi tuenes que tener en cuenta la caida de tension del diodo schottky (que seran unos 0,3v)






Y si quieres poner algun tipo de control para cargar la bateria te recomiendo el integrado UC3906 (por que supongo que es facil de conseguir), pero quiza sea un poco complicado. No se como quieres hacerlo, pero tambien puedes poner un pequeño comparador con histeresis que abra el circuito cuando el voltaje de la bateria llegue a 6,9v.
Corrijo:
Habria que regular la tension a 6,9v, y luego abrir el circuito cuando llegue a una corriente minima (es decir no seria correcto abrir el circuito cuando llegue a 6,9v)


----------



## shuedu (Abr 30, 2014)

me gustaría hacerlo funcional para cada día y eficiente, pero se muy poco de electrónica y no creo que sea capaz de hacer un circuito comparador. Le pongo disipadores a cada regulador 7805 y uno o dos ventiladores en la caja?



para regular la tensión, si pongo 14 células solares y obtengo 7v y le quito el voltaje que ''se come'' el diodo, se me quedaría en 6,7v. ¿Cargaría muy lento la batería no? te paso las especificaciones de las células solares: http://www.mrwatt.eu/es/kit-monocri...-36-celulas-solares-6x6-mono-3bb-a-grade.html


----------



## shuedu (Abr 30, 2014)

la batería tiene una salida de 7v para que los 7805 funcionen bien no?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2014)

Si quieres que sea eficiente no uses reguladores lineales, usa conmutados.


----------



## shuedu (Abr 30, 2014)

¿Regulador conmutado es el r-78 no? Lo podría utilizar igual de fácil que el 7805 pero solo leyendome el datasheet?



He visto los reguladores conmutados:
-78S40. Este no se sus especificaciones.
-r-78 de Recom. Este lo veo perfecto para todo, excepto que tiene una corriente de salida máxima de 500 mA.



link del recom: http://www.neoteo.com/r-78e-adios7805/ decidme si se podría doblar el amperaje, o incluso, si puede ser, que de 2 amperios para cargar móviles de muy nueva tecnología como el Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## jreyes (May 1, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> ¿Regulador conmutado es el r-78 no? Lo podría utilizar igual de fácil que el 7805 pero solo leyendome el datasheet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que lo que necsitas puede ser algo como esto:







El estep up puede ser este (necesitarías más de uno): 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/3-5-30V-4-0-30V-Booster-Converter-Regulator/dp/B008FLE7PA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1398924628&sr=1-1&keywords=dc+dc+step+up+converter[/ame]


Los step down pueden ser estos:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Retailstore-LM2596-Adjustable-Supply-Converter/dp/B009HPB1OI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1398924799&sr=1-1&keywords=dc+dc+step+down+converter[/ame]




Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 1, 2014)

¿No sería mejor hacerlo con un regulador igual que el 7805 pero conmutado, y ascender la corriente de 500mA a 1a? Lo que no sé es como ascender la corriente de salida.

Si lo hiciera con el circuito de arriba, como se conectarian los negativos? y los D1, D2 y D3 qué son? 
Muchísimas Gracias!!



os paso las páginas de dos reguladores RECOM que creo que son perfectos: 

 -Este está bien, pero entrega 500 mA y no es muy caro: http://www.digikey.com/product-search/es?v=945&lang=es&keywords=R-78E5.0-0.5
 -Este está perfecto, tiene más eficiencia y entrega 1A, pero es carísimo: http://www.digikey.com/product-search/es?v=945&lang=es&keywords=R-78C5.0-1.0



También el problema de la batería para el regulador potente, tiene que entregar 8v, ¿y entrega 7v no?


----------



## shuedu (May 1, 2014)

si yo conecto un Samsung Galaxy S4, que tiene un cargador de 2 amperios y una gran batería, a un regulador de 1 amperio (R-78c5.0-1.0), el regulador solo entrega 1 amperio y no le pasa nada ni al móvil ni al regulador no? Y ya se con qué reguladores lo voy a hacer:

-Le voy a poner 5 usb a 1 amperio: http://www.digikey.com/product-search/es?vendor=0&keywords=R-785.0-1.0
-También 1 usb a 0,5 amperios: http://www.digikey.com/product-search/es?vendor=0&keywords=R-785.0-0.5
-Y, por último, para el Samsung Galaxy S4 (que trabaja a dos amperios), un usb a 1,5 amperios: http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/es/R-78B5.0-1.5/945-1054-ND/2256234


----------



## tinchusbest (May 1, 2014)

Creo que debes hacer, con las celdas, un cargador de bateria primero; este cargador debe ser aislado de los puertos USB que pretendes usar. El problema radica en que las celdas no siempre estaran en su voltaje optimo ya que dependen de la luz solar, asi que la carga de tu bateria variara segun el sol que las bañen. Ademas tendras que calcular cuantas celdas necesitaras para cargarla segun el amperaje-hora de la bateria y la media del voltaje-amperaje de cada celda.


----------



## shuedu (May 1, 2014)

Puff! no me aclaras mucho con mis escasos conocimientos electrónicos, pero te voy a pasar lo que creo que está bien, mis croquis dibujados en papel cuadriculado  y links a la batería y a las celdas solares. Se supone que la batería tiene 3 celdas, y que se tiene que cargar a 6.9V.

-batería: http://www.reguerobaterias.es/p2071_bateria-de-plomo-6-voltios-7-amperios-150x34x95mm.html
-Celdas solares: http://www.mrwatt.eu/es/kit-monocri...-36-celulas-solares-6x6-mono-3bb-a-grade.html


----------



## jreyes (May 2, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor hacerlo con un regulador igual que el 7805 pero conmutado, y ascender la corriente de 500mA a 1a? Lo que no sé es como ascender la corriente de salida.
> 
> Si lo hiciera con el circuito de arriba, como se conectarian los negativos? y los D1, D2 y D3 qué son?
> Muchísimas Gracias!!
> ...


1)Los negativos van a un punto en común.
2) D1, D2 y D3 son diodos.
3) El sistema funciona como sigue: El panel solar entrega 8V aproximadamente, los convertidores step up elevan el voltaje para cargar la batería (13.4 a 13.8V), los diodos están para bloquear cualquier cualquir corriente en sentido inverso. Luego están los reguladores step down que bajan el voltaje de la batería hasta los 5V, los reguladores que estánen el enlace pueden suministrar hasta 3 amperes. Eso es todo.



Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 3, 2014)

lo siento pero no entiendo como conectar el negativo del panel solar y los usb y, con ese sistema, poniendo más step up y más step down podría poner ocho usb? para tener cada salida a 1 amperio?



y dónde puedo encontrar una batería de 12v 20a que no me cueste 60 euros? porque si pongo una batería de 12v 7ah y conecto 8 móviles se descargaría muy rápida la batería y eso reduce su vida útil no?


----------



## jreyes (May 3, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> lo siento pero no entiendo como conectar el negativo del panel solar y los usb y, con ese sistema, poniendo más step up y más step down podría poner ocho usb? para tener cada salida a 1 amperio?
> 
> 
> 
> y dónde puedo encontrar una batería de 12v 20a que no me cueste 60 euros? porque si pongo una batería de 12v 7ah y conecto 8 móviles se descargaría muy rápida la batería y eso reduce su vida útil no?


Los negativos siguen la línea normal de una onexión (del panel al step up, de ahí a la batería y luego al step down y finalmente al puerto usb).

Para tu caso puedes llegar a necesitar 2 step up (elevadores de voltaje) y 3 step down (reductores de voltaje). Con esos 3 reductores podrías conectar hasta 9 puertos usb.

Sobre la batería: vas a tener que buscar la que se adecue a tus requerimientos.




Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 3, 2014)

Ahora voy a hacer un dibujo de como creo que es y me dices si esta bien. Gracias!!


----------



## shuedu (May 4, 2014)

Por fin he terminado de hacer los esquemas de como iría conectado todo. He puesto la batería en paralelo con el circuito y creo que le falta a la batería un fusible de protección, ¿no? Por cierto me he mirado las especificaciones del step up y pone que su entrada máxima es de 5a


----------



## jreyes (May 4, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Por fin he terminado de hacer los esquemas de como iría conectado todo. He puesto la batería en paralelo con el circuito y creo que le falta a la batería un fusible de protección, ¿no? Por cierto me he mirado las especificaciones del step up y pone que su entrada máxima es de 5a


Los dibujos 1 y 2 están bien, el tercero no lo entendí.

Sobre el fusible, si necesitarás fusibles. Pueden ir al final, en los usb.

Si la especifación del step up dice que soporta 5A de entrada, entonces necesitarás al menos 2 de esos.




Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 4, 2014)

Necesito más dd un fusible



Necesito más de un fusible? Esa es mi última duda por fin gracias a todos 



Ah, y los módulos los sueldo a una placa de circuito impreso?


----------



## tinchusbest (May 4, 2014)

Simple cargador para tus celdas


----------



## shuedu (May 5, 2014)

simple????? pregunto


----------



## shuedu (May 5, 2014)

tengo pocas dudas, pero siguen surgiendo:

Necesito más de un fusible?

los step up y los step down los sueldo a una placa de circuito impreso?

los diodos son zener? que zener?


----------



## eL1ct (May 5, 2014)

Un diodo zener es una clase de diodo que se suele usar polarizado a la inversa:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener


----------



## shuedu (May 5, 2014)

que diodos zener debería poner? o que otros diodos debería poner, con que voltaje y wattaje para el circuito que subi hace varios dias (faltan los fusibles que no se donde los voy a poner y los interruptores que voy a poner uno en cada entrada de los step down (3), para que al activar cada interruptor se activen 3 usb y dejar pasar la corriente.


----------



## eL1ct (May 5, 2014)

Donde quieres poner los zener? Creo que deverias usar diodos schottky, que tienen menor caida de tension que las normales.


----------



## shuedu (May 6, 2014)

Arriba está el circuito, con dos diodos (creo que zener) al lado de los step up, son necesarios? O pongo schottky?


----------



## eL1ct (May 6, 2014)

A la salida de los step up? si, Schottky
Supngo que la simobologia es parecida


----------



## shuedu (May 6, 2014)

Entonces el circuito quedaría así no? (No me cabían los usb, pero para que lo sepáis le iba a poner a cada salida de los step down un interruptor apra activar 3 usb cada uno) Decirme si falta algún diodo schottky o algún fusible más. Gracias!!


----------



## eL1ct (May 6, 2014)

Creo que la idea de poner los diodos shottky es para que las salidas de los step up no interfieran entre ellas, (y de paso, para que la bateria no se descargue por las resistencias divisoras) tienes que poner dos, como tenias antes. Ten en cuenta que este tipo de step up (LM2587) por lo de mas, ya tienen diodo shottky.

Por lo demas, me parece que esta bien.

PD: de todos modos a mi no me convence poner dos step up y conectarlas juntos, puede que funcione bien si los regulas "exactamente" igual, pero me parece mas apropiado poner uno mas potente.


----------



## tinchusbest (May 6, 2014)

si queres hacer algo simple,creo que tenes que aumentar la cantidad de celdas hasta llegar a 13.5V o 14V y con eso cargas directamente la bateria

si queres hacer algo simple,creo que tenes que aumentar la cantidad de celdas hasta llegar a 13.5V o 14V y con eso cargas directamente la bateria





shuedu dijo:


> simple????? pregunto


Como diria un mago argentino "Mas facil no puedo hacerlo"


----------



## jreyes (May 6, 2014)

tinchusbest dijo:


> si queres hacer algo simple,creo que tenes que aumentar la cantidad de celdas hasta llegar a 13.5V o 14V y con eso cargas directamente la bateria
> 
> si queres hacer algo simple,creo que tenes que aumentar la cantidad de celdas hasta llegar a 13.5V o 14V y con eso cargas directamente la bateria
> 
> ...


Esos circuitos no sirven porque disipan mucha energía en forma de calor...esa energía que se pierde la aporta la batería.

Si van a usar dos step up ajusten bien el voltaje de ambas y ya. 

Por cada usb un fusible, de cuántos amperes...pues del límite de corriente con el que pretedes usar cada puerto.

Los reguladores (step up y step down) no requieren pcb especial (por favor revisa los enlaces que deje, ahí aparecen las imágenes); lo que si puedes usar es una placa y fijarlo para para que no quede todo suelto por ahí.

Los diodos son schottky (o como se escriban). Los zéner acá no están considerados. 



Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 7, 2014)

Creo que así perfee.

¿Esta placa de circuito impreso es muy grande? ¿o muy mala?:http://www.micropik.com/pag_varios_materiales_circuitos_impresos.htm#Bombilla---VF2C125X165 Placa fibra de vidrio virgen 200x300 mm (NO FOTOSENSIBLE)


----------



## jreyes (May 7, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Creo que así perfee.
> 
> ¿Esta placa de circuito impreso es muy grande? ¿o muy mala?:http://www.micropik.com/pag_varios_materiales_circuitos_impresos.htm#Bombilla---VF2C125X165 Placa fibra de vidrio virgen 200x300 mm (NO FOTOSENSIBLE)


Para fijar los puertos usb a algo puedes usar esas placas reticuladas, no es necesario complicarse tanto si cada módulo usb lleva el terminal y un fusible, eso con suerte son 6 puntos de soldadura (los dos cables de energía, los dos idem del conector y los dos del fusible). Tal vez lleve dos más para la carcasa del puerto usb.

Los reguladores ya vienen en un impreso, sólo debes fijarlos con termoplástico u otro adhesivo.

Tu dibujo está bien.


Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 8, 2014)

Vale para hacer un repaso de lo que necesito de electrónica:

Placa fibra de vidrio virgen 125x165 mm (para conectar los usb, con sus fusibles, decirme si es muy grande y busco una más pequeña o simplemente, no la pongo): Micropik

Portafusibles para chasis 10A (para la batería): Micropik

2 conectores jack hembre y dos macho 6.3mm (para conectar el panel con la caja donde lo voy a montar todo).

Portafusibles para circuito impreso (para cada usb): Micropik

2 step up: http://www.ebay.es/itm/New-Arrive-L...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bbb920d6&_uhb=1

2 diodo schottky 5A: http://www.mrwatt.eu/es/componentes-electronicos/36-diodo-10a-45v-schottky-para-paneles-solares.html

Batería 12v 18Ah plomo: http://www.reguerobaterias.es/p991_bateria-de-plomo-12-voltios-18-amperios.html

Fusible 10A para la batería: Micropik.

3 interruptores para el paso de corriente hacia los Step down: http://www.ebay.es/itm/INTERRUPTOR-..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4172371e4a&_uhb=1

2 step down: http://www.ebay.es/itm/5x-LM2596S-D..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item43c87940e4&_uhb=1

9 Fusibles de diversor amperajes para distintos usb (1A, 1.5A, 2A, y 2,5A): Micropik

9 USB para lo que ya sabéis: Micropik.

Creo que ya está todo, Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme!!


----------



## shuedu (May 8, 2014)

Por cierto me he enterado que a una batería de 12v 18Ah hay que cargarla a 1.8A y solo son capaces de entregar 1.8A... ¿no será eso verdad no?


----------



## eL1ct (May 8, 2014)

Esos datos dependen de la bateria que uses, fijate en los datos:
http://www.reguerobaterias.es/archivos/media/NPH18-12.pdf

Hasta te pone una tabla (*1) que te dice cuanto duraria la bateria (*2) a la corriente indicada, hasta que el voltaje de cada celula llegue a la indicada (*3) en la tabla, valga la redundancia.

Mas abajo otra tabla con las propiedades de la bateria (*4) abajo creo entender que te recomienda cargarlo a 6A, pero bueno, ten en cuenta que si por ejemplo tienes un step up con una entrada de 10v a 1A = 10W y quieres elevar la tension a 20V entonces 10W / 20v = 0.5A (*5)

PD: en vez de ponerlo en parentesis, lo indico aqui y asi es mas facil de leer:
*1: "Constant current discharge ratings-amperes at 25 ˚C".
*2: en realidad las especificaciones son para cada celula.
*3: que se supone que a esa tension ya esta mas o menos descargada.
*4: "Technology Parameter" completa para las 6 celulas; fijate que donde pone capacity corresponde con la anteriormente mencionada tabla de "Constant current discharge ratings-amperes at 25 ˚C" excepto por el voltaje final (mas o menos).
*5: suponiendo que la eficiencia es del 100%, es decir la potencia de entrada no puede ser mayor que la de salida.


----------



## shuedu (May 8, 2014)

1: la batería pone que se cargue a 6a, pero tu me estás diciendo que los step up te suben el voltaje y te reducen el amperaje? Si pasa eso me sobran USB no? para que voy a poner nueve, si la batería entregara 6 o menos... ¿No?

2: lo de la descarga por hora con grados y todo eso no lo entiendo.


----------



## eL1ct (May 8, 2014)

Pero los buck (o step down) te suben el amperaje, ademas, la bateria te puede dar mucho mas de 8A.

Perdon, parece que interprete mal, creo que lo de los 6A es el amperaje que utilizaron ellos para medir la tension maxima de carga, creo que puedes cargarlo a mas amperes tambien. Lo que puede pasar es que a esa tension de 14.4v-15v, la bateria (que ya esta casi cargada), no te va a aceptar ("consumir") mas de 6A.


----------



## shuedu (May 9, 2014)

aaaaaa...VaVa 

Me has solucionado de nuevo la vida!!

Mira lo que creo que necesito, si falta algo decirmelo por favor 

Placa fibra de vidrio virgen 125x165 mm (para conectar los usb, con sus fusibles, decirme si es muy grande y busco una más pequeña o simplemente, no la pongo): Micropik

Portafusibles para chasis 10A (para la batería): Micropik

2 conectores jack hembre y dos macho 6.3mm (para conectar el panel con la caja donde lo voy a montar todo).

Portafusibles para circuito impreso (para cada usb): Micropik

2 step up: http://www.ebay.es/itm/New-Arrive-LM...bb920d6&_uhb=1

2 diodo schottky 5A: http://www.mrwatt.eu/es/componentes-...s-solares.html

Batería 12v 18Ah plomo: http://www.reguerobaterias.es/p991_b...-amperios.html

Fusible 10A para la batería: Micropik.

3 interruptores para el paso de corriente hacia los Step down: http://www.ebay.es/itm/INTERRUPTOR-U...2371e4a&_uhb=1

2 step down: http://www.ebay.es/itm/5x-LM2596S-DC...87940e4&_uhb=1

9 Fusibles de diversor amperajes para distintos usb (1A, 1.5A, 2A, y 2,5A): Micropik

9 USB para lo que ya sabéis: Micropik.


----------



## tinchusbest (May 11, 2014)

Yo creo que debieras usar esta configuración.


Aunque mi parecer es otro ya que se debe tomar en cuenta esto:
1- Que las celdas solares no siempre te dan la tensión y corriente que dicen.
2- Las celdas, según el clima, suelen caer a un rendimiento del 30% a 50%.
3- Si cuando haya un día nublado las celdas no te rendirán, bajando el voltaje de 8V a una tensión de entre 2.4V a 4V; por lo cual harás que el Step Up también baje el voltaje de su salida.
4- Según mi conocimiento, los step up y step down trabajan con voltajes mínimos y máximos, por lo cual según el integrado que elijas para hacer los mismos tendrás que ver que tengan un voltaje mínimo de entrada acorde a los parámetros de voltaje que vienen especificados en las celdas.


----------



## shuedu (May 11, 2014)

Si pongo más celdas funcionara bie  no, le pongo los step up a 16v y los step down a 5v



Yo quiero que funcione siempre a la perfección, si puede ser


----------



## eL1ct (May 11, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> le pongo los step up a 16v



No, fijate en los datos de la bateria, no quisiera que la estropearas, si no pones un control de carga, la tension maxima tiene que estar entre 13,5v y 13,8v ya que vas a poner "un" diodo schottky en serie quiza puedas regularlo a 14v maximo, digo yo.


----------



## shuedu (May 11, 2014)

Pff... Y otro método de regulación, circuitos comparadores y cosas raras? (no muy dificiles)


----------



## eL1ct (May 11, 2014)

Pero si las baterias son de 12V (nominal) y quieres cargarlo en modo  "carga flotante" tienes que cargarlo a las tensiones que te indica el  fabricante (entre 13,5v y 13,8v). Eso no es malo, solo que despues de  que la bateria alcanze aproximadamente el 80% de la carga, pues el resto (20%) se carga mas lento... creo.

Tienes que comprar un step up regulable, y regularlo a 13,8v.

En cuanto a los step up, el voltaje de salida sera parecido a la tension de la bateria, ya que la bateria tiene mas fuerza que el step up, asi que si la tension de entrada es demasiado baja (*1), segun entiendo, lo que hara es dar pulsos de corriente (de alta frecuencia en "maximum duty cycle"), que seran menores a los del funcionamiento normal. Ya que, los flyback te entregan la energia que se almacena en la inductancia, y la corriente y la tension dependen del circuito de salida (incluido la misma inductancia). Claro que, si la salida esta realimentada, se regula al voltaje deseado.

Tambien decir que los LM2577 (un ejemplo de step-up) tienen "bloqueo de baja tension de entrada (UVLO)" de unos 2,9v, asi que, si la tension de entrada es menor a eso, se apaga automaticamente.

Si vas a hacer que funcione con poco sol, te conviene poner condensadores electroliticos de entrada, la capacidad cuanto mayor mejor (y la tension pues unos 16V, digo yo). Para evitar que el UVLO oscile demasiado rapido, por que, poca potencia de entrada podria hacer que el step-up se encienda y se apage a ratos (y con condensadores de entrada tochos, mejor).

Y respondiendo a tu pregunta, si, existen circuitos integrados para regular la carga de baterias, por ejemplo: UC3906 o UC3909 e incluso cargadores de bateria para uso con placas solares como este, pero para eso, creo que es mas practico comprar un cargador para placas solares ya echo, por ejemplo busca en eBay: "MPPT solar" quiza sea la mejor solucion.

PD:
*1: Que no se como se comportaria exactamente el regulador en esta situacion, ya que quiza convendria modificarlo por cuestiones de estabilidad?? no se, abria que probar, espero que no de problemas.


----------



## shuedu (May 12, 2014)

Y si pongo un regulador solat que vale 10 euros (CMP12) y a la salida le conecto los step up y la batería y los step down?



Aqui la imagen de mi circuito. Lo que falta en el esquema es que la corriente NO vendra del panel solar, si no que vendra del regulador solar (CMP12) a 12 v, la subire con los step up y la reducire con los step down.



La batería no la podría conectar directamente al regulador no?


----------



## eL1ct (May 12, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> La batería no la podría conectar directamente al regulador no?



si, fijate que tiene una salida especial para baterias, y la otra para consumo, no necesitarias step-up pero si los step down para los USB (que son algo parecido a los cargadores de mechero de los coches)






Lo que te tienes que fijar es en los datos del aparato para saber las  propiedades de cada salida y entrada, lo de la entrada es importante, a  ver de cuantas celulas necesitas que sea la placa.


----------



## shuedu (May 12, 2014)

Pero en las especificaciones, por lo menos yo, no he visto a que voltaje carga la batería, que segun pone en las especificaciones de la batería, hay que cargarla a nose cuanto en flotacion y lios de esos, paso foto mejor:


----------



## eL1ct (May 12, 2014)

A ver, esto lo tendrias que buscar tu, pero bueno, aqui va:
http://www.jutasolar.com/en/product_more.asp?id=1185
o
http://www.pvsolarchina.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/JUTA-CMP12-Solar-Charge-Controller.pdf
o
www.yoosmart.com/old/index.php?dispatch=attachments.getfile&attachment_id=55

Parece ser que el aparato CMP12 detecta automaticamente si tienes una bateria de 12v o de 24v y en el caso de 12v te la carga a una tension de 13,7v (que es muy cercano a 13,8v que dice necesitar tu bateria, perfecto!). No da muchas mas especificaciones, pero ya que esta diseñado para baterias de plomo-acido de 12v o 24v pues se supone que esta todo pensado.

Lo que no veo, es que especifique que placa solar necesita, creo que dice que tiene que ser nominal de 12V.


----------



## shuedu (May 12, 2014)

lo siento pero es que no entiendo eso de flotante y todo eso... bueno que sepas que en mr watt creo que decía de ponerle a la entrada un panel de 36 células solares de 0,5v en serie, osea 18v, para que sobre me imagino: http://www.mrwatt.eu/es/kit-monocri...-36-celulas-solares-6x6-mono-3bb-a-grade.html


----------



## eL1ct (May 12, 2014)

si, probablemente; he visto fotos donde se pueden contar 4x9=36 celulas solares.


----------



## shuedu (May 12, 2014)

vale, pues después de hacer la tarea (puta E.S.O.) subo el circuito, espero que el último. La batería no le pasará nada por meterle 8A no? ya que pone que se cargue a 6


----------



## eL1ct (May 12, 2014)

mmm... bueno, la cuestion es que, segun entiendo, cargar una bateria de plomo-acido en menos de 10horas (dicen que son un poco perezosos a la hora de cargarse), podria no alcanzar la carga maxima, y creo que eso en tu bateria seria cargarlo a unos 5A o 6A. De todos modos si lo cargas con un cargador especial para placas solares y eso, creo que este cuidara bien de tu bateria.

Seria interesante obserbar cuanta corriente generan esas placas donde quieres colocarlas, ya que aunque en los datos digan una cosa, luego en la realidad, la latitid, la estacion, las nubes... todo afecta


----------



## shuedu (May 12, 2014)

Pero el regulador puede ser que de 6A que pida la batería no? Me gustaría que funcionara todo bien 



Por cierto, se supone que para calcular el tiempo de carga de una batería se hace la siguiente fórmula:

Capacidad batería (18Ah)
-------------------------- = 3 horas, no diez, se supone.
Amperios carga (6A)


----------



## eL1ct (May 12, 2014)

ya, pero la cuestion es que la corriente no siempre es constante, (no al menos a la hora de cargar las de plomo-acido) creo que hasta el 70% de la carga va rapido y luego tarda otro tanto o mas con el resto de la carga.

Yo di esos valores fijandome en la grafica del datasheet (hoja de datos) de la bateria, que se carga a 4,5A (creo), y si, ahora que lo miro mejor probablemente sean menos de 10h quiza 8h, ya que creo que en la grafica lo carga a mas que el 100%

Y pues si, a 6A o 5A menos tiempo supongo, pero lo que pasa es que no es lineal, y entonces es dificil calcular. Y para mas colmo, dice que si lo descargas a 1A te da 20Ah, y supongo que si lo descargas al rededor de 2,5A te da 18Ah (que es lo nominal)


----------



## shuedu (May 12, 2014)

puff... creo que debo hacer el panel y ver lo que da (primero medir celda por celda su voltaje y amperaje) y cuando tenga el panel montado veré como va no? espero que funcione bien y no le pase nada a 8 amperios


----------



## tinchusbest (May 12, 2014)

Yo creo que debes entender que si tenes 8V 8A con los paneles,y no quieres comprar otros, debes usarlos para cargar solamente la bateria, nada mas que para eso. Con esto me refiero que si aparte de cargar la bateria tambien tienen las celdas que darle tension a los puertos USB, y con un dia nublado, no te van a rendir, y si has visto la imagen que te subi _aqui_ veras que uso las celdas para cargar la bateria, y esto lo hago porque si usas todos los puertos a la vez tendras un consumo de 9A/h, y si es un dia nublado las celdas de nada te serviran. Ademas vos queres usar 2 step up para todo, como mostras aca.
Tambien creo que pusiste mal el 1º fusible ya que el mismo ya que vos quisiste que la bateria aportara la corriente necesaria para todos los puertos, pero no tomaste en cuenta que es mejor dejar las celdas para cargar y no para alimentar todo ya que tenes el problema de la variacion de la tension en las celdas.
debo admitir que debi colocar un diodo entre la conexion del diodo que viene desde el step y la bateria para separar lo demas y no se produzca cualquier retroceso de tension hacia la bateria.
Todo esto te lo digo en base a lo que tienes.
si fuera por mi, le agregaria unas celdas hasta obtener 14V y por medio de un diodo cargar la bateria.







Y si no pone celdas hasta 28V y un regulador en 13,8V y ya cargas la bateria.Tambien con esas celdas a 28V, y aunque se redujera la tension a un 30% (8,4V mas o menos), igual tendrias tension suficiente para alimentar los puertos directamente; obviamente anulando el regulador (si queres agregando un sistema que lo anule automaticamente y lo haga accionarse cuando la tension sobrepasa los 14V) por ese momento que no hay tanta luz. Estas son solo ideas que yo haria


----------



## shuedu (May 13, 2014)

Pero este regulador solar sería perfecto no? (CMP12) me haría todo el trabajo sin tener que poner step up ni fusible en la batería.



Esto me daría corriente a la salida cuando haya, ¿no? Y si eso puedo poner un interruptor para todos los usb antes del regulador y despues para controlarlo. Por cierto, pongo 9 USB porque algunos móviles me van a usar 500mA, y mi hermana tiene un Samsung Galaxy S2 que funciona a 2A, así que eso lo controlaré yo a ojo


----------



## shuedu (May 13, 2014)

Por cierto, he visto que se calienta la batería si le meto más de lo que indica (6A) y no quiero desaprovechar 2A, pero entonces tendría que poner una batería de 38Ah según he calculado. El precio se dispara, así que no se... (si pongo una batería mayor conectare alguna luz o algo, digo yo)


----------



## eL1ct (May 13, 2014)

Una pregunta, las placas fotovoltaicas ya las tienes compradas?


----------



## shuedu (May 14, 2014)

pueees...mmm... no, pero quiero usar esas por que son muy grandes, pero son muy buenas a la vez y creo que serían perfectas para cargar varios móviles. Otras celdas?


----------



## eL1ct (May 14, 2014)

No lo se, como quieras, supongo que hay un monton de variedades. Decia por que si los tuvieras comprados, podrias experimentar, y conseguir los valores que da y eso.


----------



## shuedu (May 14, 2014)

He pensado en apovechar los 8 amperios poniendo el circuito como lo tenía antes pero poniendo una batería de 44Ah para que use los 8A. La cosa es que quiero aprovechar la energía de la batería, por lo que podría hacer varios reguladores como el del móvil, a 9,12 y 15V (por ejemplo) y conectarlos al regulador según cual quiera.

El problema es el precio: 

http://www.reguerobaterias.es/archivos/media/MBH4412.pdf
http://www.tutiendasolar.es/AGM-Batería-12V-38Ah-AGM-Deep-Cycle-Batt.-Victron-Energy.html

Ah, ¿y sería mejor poner una de gel? Duran más, y no necesito mucho al arrancar, ¿no?


----------



## jreyes (May 14, 2014)

Si es que puedes usa baterías lifepo4, son caras; pero me parece que es mejor alternativa a largo plazo:

http://store.starkpower.com/12V-12A...ttery-LiFePO-Energy-Storage-Battery_p_22.html

La batería del enlace puedes cargarla a 12A y descargarla a 25A.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Esta otra es más económica, pero tiene menos capacidad:
http://store.starkpower.com/12V-9Ah...ttery-LiFePO-Energy-Storage-Battery_p_27.html

Si el uso de tu pael es comercial, deberías evaluar el uso de este tipo de baterías.


Saludos !


----------



## eL1ct (May 14, 2014)

Tampoco te preocupes demasiado por la bateria, no creo que 8A puedan dañar una bateria de 18Ah, ademas, creo que tendria que hacer mucho sol par que consigas 8A.

Creo que las de gel no necesitan casi mantenimineto, menos gases y eso, y la bateria no tiene por que estar completamente horizontal, por lo demas, creo que no son tan diferentes.

En cuanto a lo de poner varios reguladores, la de 9V tendras que poner step down, la de 12v (sin o te importa tener un margen de tension) podrias ponerlo directamente, si no, diria que pusieras un transformador flyback (circuito parecido a los step-up), y la de 15V necesitarias un step-up (aunque ten en cuenta que la bateria mientras se carga puede llegar a 14v asi que, tienes poco margen).



Esas de Litio tambien parecen buenas alternativas


----------



## shuedu (May 14, 2014)

Hay otro dato en las baterías... se supone que para que duren casi su máxima vida útil necesitan descargarse en 10 horas. Si conecto móviles hasta consumir unos 7A, la batería se me descargaría en menos de 3 Horas. No es mejor poner una que sobre mucho para que me sea útil en su vida?



ah, y que es la ''carga en flotación'' y el ''ciclo profundo'', que para cada cosa se carga a distinto voltaje, no se por que. Lo he buscado en foros y no lo entiendo.


----------



## eL1ct (May 14, 2014)

Pues lo de la descarga no lo se, pero calcula que 5Vx7A=35W y la bateria es de unos 12VX18Ah=216Wh calculo que unas 5 horas o asi aguantaria a esa carga (con una eficiencia del 80%), y en ese tiempo ya se te habran cargado los moviles. Por lo de mas, que bateria uses, depende de ti.

Segun entiendo; la carga en flotacion es una etapa de la carga de la bateria, que en realidad es para mantener la bateria a carga completa despues de los anteriores ciclos de carga (que en las de plomo hay dos antes de la flotacion) ya que las baterias suelen tener un factor de autodescarga y es para compensar esto. Hay otros dos que serian la de corriente constante (y luego voltaje), supongo que es simplemente por que tiene que haber un limite de corriente, y entonces se establece uno y se suministra. Mientras le siministras corriente (etapa anterior) va aumentando el voltaje que al final llegara a un punto (cambio a la siguiente etapa, voltaje) que supongo que es la maxima que tolera la bateria sin deteriorarse (o algo asi), entonces, ahora controlamos el voltaje en un valor fijo (maximo de la bateria) y la corriente sera la que acepte la bateria. Luego el cambio a la flotacion se hace cuando se detecta que la corriente entrante a la bateria ya es muy baja.

Tambien creo que; el voltaje de flotacion seria como la tension maxima de la bateria cuando esta cargada a tope, y puede mantener esta tension indefinidamente. Entonces, por asi decirlo, aplicarle esta tension a la bateria podria usarse como un sistema para cargarla de lo mas simple, sin ningun control adicional. Por otra parte, es mejor pasar por todas las etapas, ya que cargar una bateria (que este relativamente descargada) solo con flotacion no te asegura que la bateria se cargue a tope, y de vez en cuando, creo que se necesita cargar a tope para evitar la sulfatacion o algo asi.

PD: supongo que hay mas de un modo de llamarlos yo los he nombrado como la etapa de tension y voltaje.


----------



## jreyes (May 14, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Hay otro dato en las baterías... se supone que para que duren casi su máxima vida útil necesitan descargarse en 10 horas. Si conecto móviles hasta consumir unos 7A, la batería se me descargaría en menos de 3 Horas. No es mejor poner una que sobre mucho para que me sea útil en su vida?
> 
> 
> 
> ah, y que es la ''carga en flotación'' y el ''ciclo profundo'', que para cada cosa se carga a distinto voltaje, no se por que. Lo he buscado en foros y no lo entiendo.


1) Las baterías duran más si no son descargadas y mantenidas a voltaje de flotación.

2) El voltaje de flotación es la tensión a la cual la batería no se descarga, y la vez que tampoco es sobrecargada. Los fabricantes especifican dicho voltaje y las correcciones que deben hacerse en función de la temperatura.

2) El ciclo profundo es qué tanto puede descargarse una batería sin dañarse. Las baterías de automóviles pueden entregar mucha corriente, pero por poco tiempo (a lo más un minuto). Si la descarga contínúa la batería puede dañarse irreversiblemente. Por otro lado las baterías de ciclo profundo descargan menos corriente pero por largos periodos de tiempo y en la suma se descargan más que las baterías de automóviles....sin dañarse.



Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 14, 2014)

Al final me quiero gastar el dinero en hacer una buena instalación, pero seguimos con la duda de la batería. No quiero tener una batería que me quede corta, pero tampoco una gigante y cara que me sobre por todos lados...

He visto esta que es perfecta creo (en las especificaciones pone que su carga es Máximo 7.8A: 
http://www.reguerobaterias.es/archivos/media/MBH26-12.pdf

Un dato solucionado! el otro es lo de la descarga, que en las baterías victron (no se si será igual que las de reguerobaterías) pone que se debe descargar en 10 horas: 
http://www.tutiendasolar.es/dwn/Ficha Tecnica de Baterias AGM y GEL Deep Cycle Batt..pdf

Saludos!


----------



## tinchusbest (May 15, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Pero este regulador solar sería perfecto no? (CMP12) me haría todo el trabajo sin tener que poner step up ni fusible en la batería.
> Esto me daría corriente a la salida cuando haya, ¿no? Y si eso puedo poner un interruptor para todos los usb antes del regulador y despues para controlarlo. Por cierto, pongo 9 USB porque algunos móviles me van a usar 500mA, y mi hermana tiene un Samsung Galaxy S2 que funciona a 2A, así que eso lo controlaré yo a ojo


A todo esto no debe tener cada celular su cargador propio.

Aparte tu problema es que no solo tenes 8V 8A; asi que en tema del amperaje o corriente no es problema, el problema surge cuando las celdas no puedan darte todo su poderio por la falta de luz, lo cual haria que no pudieses cargar la bateria.

Insisto que debes hacer un cargador de baterias para cargar la misma a traves de estas celdas. 

Ademas tomando en cuenta que las celdas,en algun momento del dia, no te pueden dar su poder tendras que usar la bateria para los USB. 

Insisto que no tenes opcion para hacer las cosas bien que: Aumentar la cantidad de celdas para que cuando el poder de las mismas sea menor igual esa tension y corriente que haya en ese momento pueda darte una carga de la misma.

Si, por un problema de dinero, no puedes conseguir mas de 8V 8A, te recomiendo que solo uses las celdas para hacer el cargador a traves del step up, calculando la tension de entrada del mismo en base a la tension minima que produce las celdas en su mas bajo poder. 

Te comente que los step tienen una tension maxima y minima de entrada, por lo cual podrás calcular que step debes hacer. 

Te comento que el tema de las celdas es muy amplio y tú estas haciendo este tema muy largo por que no has hecho los calculos acorde  a lo que tienes en mente. Luego del step tendras que colocar un cargador de la batería, y de alli usaras la bateria para alimentar los USB.

El tema de las bateria es escencial ya que si colocas un que tengas unos 10A andaras justo,pero con el tiempo puedes colocar otra en paralelo para aumentar la corriente que necesitan los USB.

Tu problema es el siguiente: No quieres pasarte de la corriente que necesitas,pero tampoco quieres que se pase demasiado. 

Cada bateria tiene una forma de carga diferente por lo cual si no quieres volverte loco usa la bateria mas facil que es la de los automoviles, son simples de cargar y hay montones de cargadores en la net. 

Yo veo que en todo este tiempo nunca has tomado encuenta el tema del poder de las celdas, el cual depende siempre del sol y no siempre las mismas tendran toda su potencia; por ende primero debes calcular cuantas celdas tendras que comprar o usar en este proyecto.

Ahora bien tenes una opcion que es usar las celdas sin bateria pero tendras que calcular cuantas vas a necesitar para hacer que esto funcione; y como te comente antes las celdas no son como una fuente de poder que sostiene por un tiempo largo su tension y corriente.

Si insistes en hacer esto con solo 8V tendras que usarlas para cargar la bateria y no para alimentar la bateria y los USB.........


----------



## jreyes (May 15, 2014)

Una última opción para obviar las baterías sería sobredimensionar el panel.

Si tenemos 9 cargadores trabajando a 5V con una corriente de 2A, cada punto demanda 10W, si los puntos son 9, entonces la demanda total es de 90W.

Si se sobredimensiona el panel en un factor de 3 se tendría que buscar un panel de 270w o bien 3 paneles de 100W cada uno y se hace una distribución en grupos de 3.

Cada panel se conecta directo a un reductor (step down) con salida máxima de 3A (la salida la determina la carga).

El costo del proyecto tal vez aumente por el aumento de paneles. Acá en Chile el costo de dos paneles de 100W es casi el mismo que el de una batería de 100Ah.


Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 16, 2014)

Vale, pensare como hacerlo, pero dos cosas:

El regulador (que yo sepa, que no es que sepa mucho) te carga la batería cuando hay suficiente luz. Y te da una salida cuando la batería esta en un voltaje determinado.

Si no hiciera el circuito con el CMP12, nunca conseguiría conectar más de 2 móviles que consuman 2A, todos los demás irian a 1A, e incluso alguno a 500mA. Pensando en esto, pongamos que se necesita en la salida 50W, lo sobredimensionaria menos


----------



## shuedu (May 16, 2014)

Puedo poner a la entrada del regulador CMP12 un interruptor y a su salida otro. Cuando quiera cargar móviles desconecto la entrada y conecto la salida y al revés: cuando quiera cargar la batería conecto la entrada y desconecto la salida.


----------



## shuedu (May 17, 2014)

Este es el circuito de como sería con los interruptores (que se suponen que no hacer falta porque el regulador ademas de regular te carga la batería cuando hay chicha y te da salida cuando la batería está cargada)


----------



## shuedu (May 20, 2014)

tambien le puedo poner a la entrada del regulador un voltímetro, conectado en paralelo, ¿no?
Saludos a todos!


----------



## jreyes (May 20, 2014)

Los interruptores no son necesarios ya que el regulador se corta automáticamente cuando el voltaje de entrada es menor al de salida (boost) y en la salida los reguladores reductores consumen tan poco en vacío que no es necesario un interruptor.



Saludos !


----------



## shuedu (May 20, 2014)

Bueno, pues lo haré con un panel solar de 36 Células (18V y 8A): http://www.mrwatt.eu/es/kit-monocri...-36-celulas-solares-6x6-mono-3bb-a-grade.html y con un voltímetro analógico a la entrada para poder saber más o menos como va a funcionar. Cuando tenga más dinero, probablemente pondré otro panel. ¿Con uno me aseguro que por lo menos en verano funcionará no?


----------



## shuedu (May 22, 2014)

Otra duda es si encapsular el panel con Eva y tedlar como en esta página: http://renovableselicork.wordpress.com/2011/12/12/la-encapsulacion-de-paneles-solares/ o con QSIL 16 que lo he visto en MRWATT. No quiero que me dure poco el panel, pero tampoco quiero hacerlo de titanio cry: Crisis). En cristal de encima creo que puede ser un vidrio templado de esos.

Otro problema de hacerlo con eva y tedlar es que se supone que tienes que usar una aspiradora o bomba de vacío para sacar el aire del interior.

Saludos!!


----------



## eL1ct (May 22, 2014)

Personalmente prefiero el epoxy:




creo que es mas facil. Por que el EVA quiza sea muy practico si tienes maquinas para eso, pero por lo de mas...

Edito:
oops... el video sale todo grande, y esta en ingles, no se si eso es correcto segun las politicas del foro, pido perdon si es asi.


----------



## shuedu (May 22, 2014)

una pregunta: por delante solo lleva el cristal no? como queda pegado el cristal a las células? ¿Como no se caen al darle la vuelta, si por atras solo lleva el encapsulamiento?

Yo creia que con epoxy era como esto: http://nuevodesordenmundial.blogspot.com.es/2013/07/manual-para-fabricar-un-panel-solar.html pero a las células por delante en vez de ponerle silicona se le ponía este encapsulante.

Otra cosa, y con QSIL 216? dicen que es muy caro pero es lo mas fácil. Hay mucha diferencia?
Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## eL1ct (May 22, 2014)

Esto es si lo haces con cristal por delante, si te fijas, vierte el epoxi en las ranuras (*1) para que pase a la parte de abajo, entre el cristal y las placas (*2). Igual es interesante hacerlo en unos caballetes para ver si quedan burbujas entre el cristal y las placas, ya que, no queremos que haya burbujas. Tambien le pone un cerco de silicona para que el epoxi no fluya hasta las esquinas, ya que ahi no hace falta. Y creo que el epoxy tarda bastante en secarse.

Tambien hay quien lo hace sin cristal, aunque yo no usaria madera, ya que es porosa, y podria acumular y dejar pasar a la humedad. 




He visto mas de un tipo de epoxy de encapsulamiento, lo importante es que sea para placas solares, y dentro de este tipo no sabria decirte cual es mejor o mas facil de usar.

PD; las notas van aqui:
*1: Y no en todas, para dejar al aire escaparse.
*2: Tambien la sacude un poco para "quitar las burbuas" o ayudar al epoxi a penetrar entre las celulas.


----------



## shuedu (May 22, 2014)

Vale pues creo que estaría muy bien el primer video que pusiste. Sueldo todas las celdas (fácil) y las pongo todas boca abajo encima del cristal (¿no?) Y voy hechando resina epoxy como en el vídeo, la cosa es todo el marco, como lo hago? y que cristal debo usar?

Muchisimas gracias!!



Acabo de ver este video: 



 que me parece perfecto hacer el encapsulamiento de las células, (que según he entendido se quedan en una pieza), y después ponerlo todo en una caja como esa o de otro material y ponerle el cristal delante, ¿no?


----------



## eL1ct (May 22, 2014)

Supongo que es correcto. Recuerda limpiar bien las celulas y el cristal antes de encapsularlas.
Quiza esta web tambien te sea interesante (esta en ingles): http://www.europe-solar.de/catalog/index.php?main_page=page&id=44


----------



## shuedu (May 23, 2014)

1. Como las limpio
2. Necesito diodos bypass?

Saludos!!


----------



## eL1ct (May 23, 2014)

El señor del primer video que puse creo que los limpia con limpiacristales (en la parte 1, la que puse es la parte 3).

Pues los bypass no se cuales son, lo que se es que se les suele poner un diodo schottky en serie para que la placa no consuma energia, ya que, segun entiendo, en esencia, las placas solares son diodos.


----------



## shuedu (May 23, 2014)

lo primero, ese tio es un crack y tu otro por encontrármelo.

-Vale, según he visto las limpia con limpiacristales.
-Voy a poner un Schottky al final.

Dudas: 
-Al principio del primer video dice que no se puede usar cristal templado, no se por qué. En otros videos dicen que es muy recomendable usar cristal templado. ¿que vidrio pongo?
-¿No lo hace con resina epoxy no? Lo hace con Slygard 184, que según he escuchado es más fácil pero más caro. Si me facilita la vida, me gastaré el dinero

Saludos!!


----------



## shuedu (May 23, 2014)

Este si lo hace con resina, creo que epoxy: 



Pero me da muchísima más confianza el que usa el Slygard 184


----------



## eL1ct (May 24, 2014)

Si, por supuesto, el Sylgard 184 creo que seria perfecto, tambien hay de otras marcas como: cell-syl 1084, QSil 216... es que yo les llamo epoxys a todo tipo de resinas que se endurecen al mezclar 2 productos.


----------



## shuedu (May 24, 2014)

aaaa... vale vale. Todo claro.

No tengo mucho nivel de inglés, pero en el primer video sale un cartelito que dice: NO puedes usar plexiglass (minuto 1:25). Usaré vidrio templado.

Y otra duda gordísima, en comentarios del Sylgard 184 de amazon (lo he visto por 45 euros aprox) dicen que está muy bien, pero que no cubre un panel de 36 células de 6x6, solo cubre uno de 3x6. Eso es un problema de dinero....
Saludos!!


----------



## shuedu (May 25, 2014)

He visto en ebay un panel de 12v 160w por 200 euros:

-debe tener 18v por lo menos para que funcione con poco sol ¿no?
-los dos botes de Sylgard 184 me cuestan 90 euros, más celdas y cables 105 euros, más vidrio templado, por lo menos 100 euros: 300 euros

Al final me sale mas rentable comprar uno hecho ¿no?


----------



## tinchusbest (May 25, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Vale, pensare como hacerlo, pero dos cosas:
> El regulador (que yo sepa, que no es que sepa mucho) te carga la batería cuando hay suficiente luz. Y te da una salida cuando la batería esta en un voltaje determinado.
> Si no hiciera el circuito con el CMP12, nunca conseguiría conectar más de 2 móviles que consuman 2A, todos los demás irían a 1A, e incluso alguno a 500mA. Pensando en esto, pongamos que se necesita en la salida 50W, lo sobre dimensionaria menos


 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/910876/ _
Cito: "Creo que debes hacer, con las celdas, un cargador de bateria primero; este cargador debe ser aislado de los puertos USB que pretendes usar. El problema radica en que las celdas no siempre estaran en su voltaje optimo ya que dependen de la luz solar, asi que la carga de tu bateria variara segun el sol que las bañen. Ademas tendras que calcular cuantas celdas necesitaras para cargarla segun el amperaje-hora de la bateria y la media del voltaje-amperaje de cada celda."
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/912368/ _
Si te fijas ahí coloque las celdas en 15V aumentando o sobredimencionando las mismas.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/913641/ _
Aquí te dejo recomendaciones que ahora las tomas en cuenta despues de muchos post.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/914025/ _
Cito: "Yo creo que debes entender que si tenes 8V 8A con los paneles,y no quieres comprar otros, debes usarlos para cargar solamente la bateria, nada mas que para eso. Con esto me refiero que si aparte de cargar la bateria tambien tienen las celdas que darle tension a los puertos USB, y con un dia nublado, no te van a rendir, y si has visto la imagen que te subi aqui veras que uso las celdas para cargar la bateria, y esto lo hago porque si usas todos los puertos a la vez tendras un consumo de 9A/h, y si es un dia nublado las celdas de nada te serviran. Ademas vos queres usar 2 step up para todo, como mostras aca.
Tambien creo que pusiste mal el 1º fusible ya que el mismo ya que vos quisiste que la bateria aportara la corriente necesaria para todos los puertos, pero no tomaste en cuenta que es mejor dejar las celdas para cargar y no para alimentar todo ya que tenes el problema de la variacion de la tension en las celdas.
debo admitir que debi colocar un diodo entre la conexion del diodo que viene desde el step y la bateria para separar lo demas y no se produzca cualquier retroceso de tension hacia la bateria.
Todo esto te lo digo en base a lo que tienes.
si fuera por mi, le agregaria unas celdas hasta obtener 14V y por medio de un diodo cargar la bateria."
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/914855/ _

Cito: "A todo esto no debe tener cada celular su cargador propio.

Aparte tu problema es que no solo tenes 8V 8A; asi que en tema del amperaje o corriente no es problema, el problema surge cuando las celdas no puedan darte todo su poderio por la falta de luz, lo cual haria que no pudieses cargar la bateria.

Insisto que debes hacer un cargador de baterias para cargar la misma a traves de estas celdas.

Ademas tomando en cuenta que las celdas,en algun momento del dia, no te pueden dar su poder tendras que usar la bateria para los USB.

Insisto que no tenes opcion para hacer las cosas bien que: Aumentar la cantidad de celdas para que cuando el poder de las mismas sea menor igual esa tension y corriente que haya en ese momento pueda darte una carga de la misma.

Si, por un problema de dinero, no puedes conseguir mas de 8V 8A, te recomiendo que solo uses las celdas para hacer el cargador a traves del step up, calculando la tension de entrada del mismo en base a la tension minima que produce las celdas en su mas bajo poder.

Te comente que los step tienen una tension maxima y minima de entrada, por lo cual podrás calcular que step debes hacer.

Te comento que el tema de las celdas es muy amplio y tú estas haciendo este tema muy largo por que no has hecho los calculos acorde a lo que tienes en mente. Luego del step tendras que colocar un cargador de la batería, y de alli usaras la bateria para alimentar los USB.

El tema de las bateria es escencial ya que si colocas un que tengas unos 10A andaras justo,pero con el tiempo puedes colocar otra en paralelo para aumentar la corriente que necesitan los USB.

Tu problema es el siguiente: No quieres pasarte de la corriente que necesitas,pero tampoco quieres que se pase demasiado.

Cada bateria tiene una forma de carga diferente por lo cual si no quieres volverte loco usa la bateria mas facil que es la de los automoviles, son simples de cargar y hay montones de cargadores en la net.

Yo veo que en todo este tiempo nunca has tomado encuenta el tema del poder de las celdas, el cual depende siempre del sol y no siempre las mismas tendran toda su potencia; por ende primero debes calcular cuantas celdas tendras que comprar o usar en este proyecto.

Ahora bien tenes una opcion que es usar las celdas sin bateria pero tendras que calcular cuantas vas a necesitar para hacer que esto funcione; y como te comente antes las celdas no son como una fuente de poder que sostiene por un tiempo largo su tension y corriente.

Si insistes en hacer esto con solo 8V tendras que usarlas para cargar la bateria y no para alimentar la bateria y los USB......... "

Mi punto es este,desde mi primer post te hice recomendaciones que las mismas tardaron cerca de 40 post que comprendas.
En verdad todo este tema apesta. Te avise en los primeros post y despues de casi 100 post te das cuenta de lo que te recomendé


----------



## shuedu (May 25, 2014)

Por favor, te pregunto, el regulador CMP12 te carga la bateria y te da poder para los usb cuando la batería está cargada. Por eso parto del regulador solar, porque me quita muchos problemas ¿no es así?

Saludos!!

Yo habia dejado la parte electronica aparcada y ahora estaba con hacer el panel porque creia que ya estaba perfecto.


----------



## eL1ct (May 25, 2014)

Sobre cristales poco puedo decirte... Plexiglas creo que es plastico. (Corije en el bocadillo, diciendote que no lo uses, por que al parecer, en el video dice que puedes usar)
Pues quiza si que te salga mejor comprar la placa fotovoltaica ya echa, pero creo que eso depende de donde lo compres, y el tipo de celulas fotovoltaicas con las que esten echas...

Esto representa una grafica de diferentes tipos de celulas fotovoltaicas:







tinchusbest dijo:


> Mi punto es este,desde mi primer post te hice recomendaciones que las mismas tardaron cerca de 40 post que comprendas.
> En verdad todo este tema apesta. Te avise en los primeros post y despues de casi 100 post te das cuenta de lo que te recomendé



Tranquilo Tinchusbest....



shuedu dijo:


> creo que decía de ponerle a la entrada un panel de 36 células solares de 0,5v en serie, osea 18v





tinchusbest dijo:


> Yo creo que debes entender que si tenes 8V 8A con los paneles,y no quieres comprar otros, debes usarlos para cargar solamente la bateria





eL1ct dijo:


> Una pregunta, las placas fotovoltaicas ya las tienes compradas?





shuedu dijo:


> pueees...mmm... no, pero quiero usar esas por que  son muy grandes, pero son muy buenas a la vez y creo que serían  perfectas para cargar varios móviles.





shuedu dijo:


> Bueno, pues lo haré con un panel solar de 36 Células (18V y 8A)




Tinchusbest; creo que el que se esta empeñando con los 8V eres tu, no Shuedu.

Y que yo sepa los "aparatos" tipo CMP12 son: "cosechador" de energia MPPT, cargador de baterias, y suministrador a la vez.

Es cierto que este tema ha evolucionado mucho, ultimamente estabamos intentando aclarar lo del encapsulamiento de las celulas


----------



## shuedu (May 25, 2014)

Gracias, El1ct.

Creo que el panel de Ebay tiene muy buena pinta. Me ha impresionado bastante el precio, la verdad: http://www.ebay.es/itm/PANEL-PLACA-...ULADOR-DE-CARGA-20AH-/281298509156#vi-content

 Te viene con regulador tambien. Lo que no se es como se conectan los paneles con los conectores esos raros MC4 o algo asi.

Saludos y muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda!! 117 mensajes! nunca creí que todavía hubiera gente buena en el mundo.


----------



## tinchusbest (May 25, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Por favor, te pregunto, el regulador CMP12 te carga la bateria y te da poder para los usb cuando la batería está cargada. Por eso parto del regulador solar, porque me quita muchos problemas ¿no es así? Saludos!!
> Yo habia dejado la parte electronica aparcada y ahora estaba con hacer el panel porque creia que ya estaba perfecto.


 Te aconsejaria leer esto primero
Te tengo un acertijo: ¿Se puede dar de comer a 12 personas, a 1 manzana por persona, si tienes solamente 8 manzanas?
LA RESPUESTA ES NO. No se puede cargar con este regulador una batería de 12V cuando en el prospecto dice que necesitas como mínimo 12V. Es un REGULADOR y no un step up.


----------



## shuedu (May 25, 2014)

El panel solar tiene 18V (antes, al principio, era con 7 u 8V, pero ha cambiado muchisimo) y si hace poco sol, se supone que no carga la batería (en un futuro, sobredimensionare) si me equivoco, corrigeme que quiero saberlo.

Al final, probablemente, usare este (me sale mas barato comprarlo hecho): http://www.ebay.es/itm/PANEL-PLACA-...ULADOR-DE-CARGA-20AH-/281298509156#vi-content

Hasta mañana! me voy a dormir que en españa son las 12 menos 20


----------



## tinchusbest (May 25, 2014)

eL1ct dijo:


> Tranquilo Tinchusbest....
> Tinchusbest; creo que el que se esta empeñando con los 8V eres tu, no Shuedu.
> 
> Y que yo sepa los "aparatos" tipo CMP12 son: "cosechador" de energia MPPT, cargador de baterias, y suministrador a la vez.
> ...


Si te fijas el colega comenzo diciendo que solo tenia 8V 8A,por lo cual yo base todo en esos parametros.Ademas si te fijaste le deje especificado lo de agregar paneles para aumentar la tension.Tambien especifique porque queria que pusiese mas paneles debido a que los mismo no siempre dan su maxima potencia.El CMP12 si es cosechador no lo indica en las especificaciones del aparato,pero una especificacion es que no debe entrar menos de 12V.Usando la logica el CMP12 debe tener en su interior un elevador de voltaje para los casos en que los paneles tengan una merma de hasta 50%;lo cual me lleva a pensar que si tienen este step up interno el mismo tendria una entrada (Siendo que la especificacion de 12V minimo de entrada) minima de 6V para elevar a unos 13.8V que pueda cargar la bateria que sera la que de la energia necesaria para alimentar la salida.Ahora bien,este aparato seria un step up y regulador a la ves porque debe regular la tension de entrada de las celdas.
Ahora bien si cosechan energia donde la colocan? Ademas esa energia debe ir aun lugar donde se pueda almacenar.Si la energia a almacenar va a la bateria debo comprender que si la tension de las celdas bajan hasta el 50% no creo que puedan cargar la bateria en cuestion.
Ah!!! Este colega insistia en los post con el tema de no agregar paneles,por eso es que yo me base en eso para los post que escribi.Solo en los ultimos dijo que podia sumar otros paneles
Aqui el coloca que quiere comprar uno de _12V_

Aca todavia se sigue pensando en _8V 8A_


Recien aca se piensa en _aumentar_ 
 o sobre _dimensionar_ los paneles


Aca _aumenta_ la tension a 18V

Con el debido respeto: Se necesitaron mas de 80 post para comprender algo que escribi antes


----------



## shuedu (May 26, 2014)

Lo siento mucho. Siempre te escuché y a veces no te entendía, simplemente.

Pensando que la electrónica está casi lista (a lo mejor falta algún fusible o cambiar un interruptor de sitio) ya lo miraremos después.

El panel es perfecto no? Tiene casi 19 V y 7,5 A. Trae regulador que se supone que funciona igual, según he visto yo.

Otra preguntita, podría poner éste step down ? :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-15A-C...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cee0c275. Creo que es perfecto para usar uno solo en todo el circuito no ?
Saludos!!


----------



## eL1ct (May 28, 2014)

Si, tiene buena pinta!

Segun entiendo, en cuanto a que la tension de las placas fotovoltaica baje un 50%; teoricamente puede ser devido a un mal "cosechamineto" de la energia ya que segun esta grafica, si "cosechas" las placas en el MPPT la tension bajaria al rededor del 25% no mas.





Por ejemplo, con los step-up (sin MPPT), aunque el circuito funcione, pueden salise del MPP y entonces si que la tension de entrada puede mermar incluso mas que el 50% dependiendo del sol, y en algun momento podria colocarse en el MPP, si el diseño esta bien echo.

En cambio si conectas una bateria con un diodo (que normalmente el diodo traen las placas ya integrada), haces que las placas funcionen entre el maximo y el minimo de la carga de la bateria, que supongo que esta cerca del MPP.

Y por supuesto los aparatos para cargar baterias de placas solares que son del tipo MPPT, supongo que tienen un circuito para hacer que las placas fotovoltaicas siempre trabajen en el MPP.

PD: Digo "cosechar" entre comillas, ya que este termino se usa sobre todo para bajas cantidades de enrgia, y con otros propositos, pero considero que el concepto tambien se puede adaptar aqui

PD2: Un placer poder ayudar, ademas hablando sobre el tema yo tambien aprendo; supongo que todos aprendemos, y para eso esta el foro


----------



## shuedu (May 28, 2014)

Me parece muy buena tu opinión. Yo he aprendido más aqui que 13 años en el instituto.

1._ Supongo que dices que es perfecto el panel, no el step down (http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-15A-Co...item35cee0c275) Dime si hablabas del panel o del step down gigante.
2._ El regulador que trae el panel de ebay es pwm, no mppt. En un futuro, comprare mppt.


----------



## eL1ct (May 28, 2014)

La placa y el step down tambien tienen buena pinta... ahora que lo dices, el cargador solar pone PWM, pero no dice nada de MPPT... he buscado un poco, y creo que coresponde al modelo MA02 algo parecido a este:
http://www.eccsun.com/uploads/manual.pdf


----------



## shuedu (May 31, 2014)

Hola, no he contestado en estos dias por problemas con mi PC...

-¿Por qué el panel solar (http://www.ebay.es/itm/PANEL-PLACA-...ULADOR-DE-CARGA-20AH-/281298509156#vi-content) pone 160W si en las especificaciones, al multiplicar el amperaje por el voltaje máximo te da 140W y si multiplicas las tensiones en circuito abierto y eso te da 200W?

-El regulador es un PWM (no mppt) RC 20. ¿como aprovechan el panel los reguladores mppt?

-Si pongo el step down grande (http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-15A-C...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cee0c275) tendría un único problema que yo sepa, pero que no he comprobado pues no lo he comprado: yo pondre un interruptor a la entrada, pero cuando lo active para cargar por ejemplo 1 móvil, el step down "perdera" mucho mas que cuando lo tenga repartido en 3 step down mas pequeños, ¿no?

Dejo foto de circuito con step down grande, si falta fusible, interruptor o diodo, decirmelo por favor. Falta un USB por que no me cabía en el papel.

-
Saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest (May 31, 2014)

Creo que empezamos mal; lo primero a entender por nosotros,y para que este post sea lo menos tedioso posible es cuales son tus prioridades: 
1º ¿Cada puerto USB debe tener un interruptor si o no? Esto es esencial porque con el uso de este interruptor se puede fallar y se queda sin funcionar nada. Yo te aconsejaria poner un interruptor en cada puerto. O uno electrónico que apagara el puerto, algo así como un protector de pantalla pero del puerto
2º Debes también especificar que cantidad de corriente deben manejar cada puerto USB
3º También es tu menester definir, en base a tu estado financiero, cuantos voltios y cuantos amperes tendrá la totalidad de los paneles que elijas.
4º En el transcurso de este post cambiaste de configuración del circuito varias veces; por esto es necesario que te definas por algo especifico sino seguiremos opinando y a nada llegarás.
5º Creo que debes, de una vez por todas, elegir el panel a usar, agregando también el voltaje total y el amperaje total. Por eso primero debes definir eso y después vemos como lo arreglamos.
6º En base al conjunto de paneles solares empezaremos, allí en adelante, a solucionarte los problemas que surjan.

Que lindo seria ponerle un interruptor electrónico,así:


----------



## tinchusbest (May 31, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> ¿Por qué el panel solar (http://www.ebay.es/itm/PANEL-PLACA-...ULADOR-DE-CARGA-20AH-/281298509156#vi-content) pone 160W si en las especificaciones, al multiplicar el amperaje por el voltaje máximo te da 140W y si multiplicas las tensiones en circuito abierto y eso te da 200W? Saludos!!


Fijate que dice POWER ± 5%


----------



## shuedu (May 31, 2014)

el panel solar es este: http://www.ebay.es/itm/PANEL-PLACA-...ULADOR-DE-CARGA-20AH-/281298509156#vi-content tiene 160W y mi pregunta es, por qué tiene 160W si al multiplicar su A máximo por su V máximo me da 140

el regulador solar es el que viene con el panel solar

la batería es esta: p995_bateria-de-plomo-12-voltios-44-amperios-197x165x170mm.html

el interruptor que quiero poner es este: http://www.ebay.es/itm/MINI-ROCKER-..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3f1511517c&_uhb=1

El step down es este: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-15A-C...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cee0c275

Los fusibles y usb los saco de la tienda online Micropik

Aclaraciones:
1- Los fusibles van a ser de distintos amperajes para distintos USB: por ejemplo 3 fusibles de 1.5A, otros 3 de 2A y los demás de 3A.
2- El step down lo puedo cambiar por tres step down más pequeños, con defecto que solo pueden entregar 3A (http://www.ebay.es/itm/LM2596S-DC-D..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item19eb400365&_uhb=1)
3-El interruptor lo puedo cambiar por interruptores menores (http://www.ebay.es/itm/Interruptor-...?pt=ES_Videojuegos&hash=item4179417dea&_uhb=1) para cada USB; o ponerle el interruptor de 10A al step down y aparte todos los pequeños a cada USB

Preguntas:
1- Me sale rentable poner un regulador Mppt en vez de PWM?
2- Con la información proporcionada, como pongo el interruptor o los interruptores: uno solo o varios y donde
3-pongo el step down grande o 3 step down pequeños, con el problema de los 3A (en realidad son 2A porque al consumir 3 se calienta mucho y hay que poner un ventilador que no pienso poner

Saludos!!



Por cierto el interruptor electronico me parece perfecto, pero otra duda es si va a cada usb o al step down general


----------



## tinchusbest (May 31, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> El regulador es un PWM (no mppt) RC 20. ¿como aprovechan el panel los reguladores mppt?


Entra en el buscador y fíjate las caracteristicas de cada uno y entenderas; creo que la diferencia es que el M P P T (maximun power point tracking) es que este aprovecha al maximo la energia colectada por los paneles. Por eso digo "creo"


----------



## shuedu (May 31, 2014)

Vale, pues como no tengo dinero pondre el P W M que me trae el panel, pero un futuro lo cambiare probablemente.

Una pregunta menos!!

Gracias!


----------



## shuedu (May 31, 2014)

1- Me sale rentable poner un regulador Mppt en vez de PWM?
2- Con la información proporcionada, como pongo el interruptor o los interruptores: uno solo o varios y donde
3-pongo el step down grande o 3 step down pequeños, con el problema de los 3A (en realidad son 2A porque al consumir 3 se calienta mucho y hay que poner un ventilador que no pienso poner

Saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest (May 31, 2014)

el panel solar es este: http://www.ebay.es/itm/PANEL-PLACA-...ULADOR-DE-CARGA-20AH-/281298509156#vi-content tiene 160W y mi pregunta es, por qué tiene 160W si al multiplicar su A máximo por su V máximo me da 140
Si te fijas dice que la potencia (POWER) es de ± 5%; y el 5% de 160W es 8W que puede decaer o aumentar.



El interruptor que quiero poner es este: http://www.ebay.es/itm/MINI-ROCKER-..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3f1511517c&_uhb=1
Piensa que si colocas un solo interruptor para que soporte 9A debes tambien pensar que el mismo debe soportar, por lo menos, un 50% mas de corriente para que no esté tan justo; más yo te aconsejo que coloques uno en cada puerto USB y así estarán más holgados y no todos se apagaran al mismo tiempo. Eso depende de vos

El step down es este: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-15A-C...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cee0c275
Como dijo una modelo de mi país: "Eso queda a tu criterio"

Los fusibles y usb los saco de la tienda online Micropik

*Aclaraciones:*

1- Los fusibles van a ser de distintos amperajes para distintos USB: por ejemplo 3 fusibles de 1.5A, otros 3 de 2A y los demás de 3A.

2- El step down lo puedo cambiar por tres step down más pequeños, con defecto que solo pueden entregar 3A (http://www.ebay.es/itm/LM2596S-DC-D..._DefaultDomain_186&hash=item19eb400365&_uhb=1)

3-El interruptor lo puedo cambiar por interruptores menores (http://www.ebay.es/itm/Interruptor-...?pt=ES_Videojuegos&hash=item4179417dea&_uhb=1) para cada USB; o ponerle el interruptor de 10A al step down y aparte todos los pequeños a cada USB

*Preguntas:*

1- Me sale rentable poner un regulador Mppt en vez de PWM? 
Mi creencia es que sí ya que aprovecha lo maximo de la energia suministrada

2- Con la información proporcionada, como pongo el interruptor o los interruptores: uno solo o varios y donde
Yo te aconsejo varios interruptores, o sea uno en cada puerto.

3-pongo el step down grande o 3 step down pequeños, con el problema de los 3A (en realidad son 2A porque al consumir 3 se calienta mucho y hay que poner un ventilador que no pienso poner
Yo voto por uno solo que aguante mas de 13A siempre dependiendo de tu economia. Pero lo ideal sería individuales en cada puerto de 3A o 2A según sea la necesidad. DIVIDE Y REINARAS


Por cierto el interruptor electronico me parece perfecto, pero otra duda es si va a cada usb o al step down general
Antes del step down,sino fijate en el circuito en el post anterior


----------



## shuedu (May 31, 2014)

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas!!

Si pongo el interruptor electrónico no pongo los demás no?

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (May 31, 2014)

Al colocar el interruptor electronico no necesitas los demas interruptores ya que cuando sacas la ultima carga sobre cualquiera de los puertos se acciona solo


----------



## shuedu (May 31, 2014)

Vale, y donde podría encontrar un interruptor electrónico o que tendría que poner en google para buscarlo, porque me salen interruptores magnetotérmicos de las casas 

Saludos!!


----------



## shuedu (Jun 2, 2014)

No consigo encontrar algo asi o no lo entiendo bien y lo tengo delante de la cara...

Saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 5, 2014)

La mano es asi: Las protecciones de las fuentes de alimentacion tienen una proteccion contra cortos circuitos que pueden accionar o un led, o un buzzer, etc. Esta proteccion es como una llave y funciona, mas o menos asi: Cuando colocas una carga en la fuente consume una cantidad de corriente X, pero si hay un corto circuito este es detectado por un sensor (En las fuentes suelen ser un resistor comunmente llamado SHUNT) que acciona esta especie de llave. Ahora bien tendria que hacer una llave que funcionara al reves de la que te acabo de describir, o sea que este sensor detecte la falta de consumo de corriente y accione la llave. Tambien seria bueno que esta llave se accionara cuando tengas un corto en los puertos, pero mi conocimiento no llega tan lejos como para combinar las dos cosas....


----------



## shuedu (Jun 15, 2014)

Aqui tengo el circuito hecho (faltan muchos USB). ¿cómo podría hacer la llave? alguien lo sabe?

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2014)

shuedu dijo:


> Aqui tengo el circuito hecho (faltan muchos USB). ¿cómo podría hacer la llave? alguien lo sabe?
> 
> Muchisimas gracias!!



¿ Que se supone que vas a lograr con eso ?


----------



## shuedu (Jun 17, 2014)

Para que no tenga consumo cuando no lo use y no tener que poner un interruptor por USB. ¿Serviría uno para todo el step down?

Saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 20, 2014)

Yo creo que seria asi


----------



## shuedu (Jun 21, 2014)

Vale, ¿y donde encontraría esa llave electrónica? Si es dificil pondré un interruptor por USB, o quizás un interruptor para todo el step down


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Oct 21, 2014)

Parece mentira como se lian las cosas por no poner desde el principio lo que "deseas que haga" o bien "para que quieres utilizar 8 USB con 1 A cada uno"

En primer lugar el "lio" es por juntar manzanas con tocino:

Primero: Panel solar con regulador que carga una bateria
. . .  para utilizarla para lo que quieras . . .
Planteate, en primer lugar, que quieres alimentar una bombilla de automobil de 40-50 w a 12 V
¡ ASI DE SIMPLE !
Cuando este resuelto esto y tengas una bateria con energia, que se carga con un panel solar automaticamente . . . o la del carro que se carga con el alternador . . . es lo mismo . . .
¡ TIENES UNA BATERIA CARGADA PARA UTILIZAR !

Entonces la segunda parte:
Tienes una bateria y quieres alimentar 8 USB de 1 A (no se porque motivo necesitas 8 y de 1 A)
Pero bueno, lo mas simple es un vulgar interruptor general que conecta la bateria a un regulador que convierta los 11-14,4 V de la bateria, segun este descargada o a plena carga, a esos 5 V que necesitas.
(Sin entender el porque de los 8 USB a 1A, una exageracion)
5V x 1 A 5w 
5w x 8 = 40w
Cualquier regulador reciclado de cualquier aparato te sirve.
7805
LM317
un zener con un transistor y una R
. . . o cualquier reductor cc/cc chino o filipino . . .
eso es lo de menos porque NO SABEMOS CUAL ES LA FINALIDAD o sea que quieres conseguir . . . 8 de 5 V de 1 A.

Primero la bateria, panel solar y regulador  (no es necesaario que sea un MPPT que son mas caros para una cosa tan simple y de tan poca potencia)

Despues, cuando este resulto lo de la bateria, en lugar de una bombilla los 8 USB

Por cierto, lo de la "llave electronica" un titulo muy generico que no explica que es, como funciona o para que sirve.
Si vas a conectar un USB no es nada molesto darle "click" a un pequeño interruptor de cualquier tipo, modelo y tamaño. Y ponerle un led para saber que esta conectado tampoco.

Ve estos . . .
Regulador:
http://renovablesdelsur.es/detalle/...olares/regulador-solar-juta-cmp12-10a/461/558
Panel 30 W (30w son suficientes estoy absolutamente seguro que no sacaras 1 A de cada uno de los 8 USB a la vez, o sea 40w)
http://renovablesdelsur.es/detalle/...licristalino-30w-17v-alto-rendimiento/401/416
Bateria:
http://www.solostocks.com/venta-pro...ah-12v-de-venta-en-tieda-de-barcelona-9395143
Reductor 12V a 5V:
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/DC-DC...W-Car-Power-Module-Waterproof/1228364360.html

Ya diras . . .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2014)

Reguladores lineales... Mejor conmutados si aprecias la escasa energía


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 26, 2014)

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de la "llave electronica" un titulo muy generico que no explica que es, como funciona o para que sirve.
> Si vas a conectar un USB no es nada molesto darle "click" a un pequeño interruptor de cualquier tipo, modelo y tamaño. Y ponerle un led para saber que esta conectado tampoco.


La idea de esta llave es que la misma accione un rele que corte el paso de tension hacia los USB. Entonces tenemos que tomar una señal desde la salida positiva o negativa del reducdtor para que cuando no tenga consumo el mismo accione este rele y no llegue tension a los puertos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2014)

Pues lo que ahorres por el USB lo gastarás en la bobina del relé


----------

